# Threat Prompts Closing of 21 U.S. Embassies



## Grimfury160 (Aug 4, 2013)

> http://abcnews.go.com/International/video/al-qaeda-threat-prompts-closing-21-us-embassies-19853599





> WASHINGTON (AP) — The threat of a terrorist attack led to the weekend closure of 21 U.S. embassies and consulates in the Muslim world and a global travel warning to Americans, the first such alert since an announcement before the 10th anniversary of the Sept. 11 strikes.
> 
> "There is a significant threat stream and we're reacting to it," Gen. Martin Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told ABC News, according to interview excerpts released Friday. He said the threat was "more specific" than previous ones and the "intent is to attack Western, not just U.S. interests."
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2013)

To bad it is a temporary closure.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like the closures will last until this coming Saturday now.  Link to story here.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Looks like the closures will last until this coming Saturday now.  Link to story here.


Good, I still am amazed considering the exaulted one declared A-Q dead, over, finito.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Good, I still am amazed considering the exaulted one declared A-Q dead, over, finito.



Well, he's pretty sure he knows everything. I'm sure these prison breaks were just a coincidence or never even happened. :whatever: :wall:



> Interpol has issued a global security alert in connection with suspected al-Qaeda involvement in several recent prison escapes, including those in Iraq, Libya and Pakistan.
> 
> The Lyon, France-based international police agency says that the alert follows "the escape of hundreds of terrorists and other criminals" in the past month, said _USA Today._ The alert calls on Interpol's 190 member countries to help determine whether these events are coordinated or linked, the organization said in a statement.
> 
> ...



http://newsmanager.commpartners.com/sianews/issues/2013-08-05/index.html


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

I chuckle when of al Qaeda being dead. The Soviet Union's gone and we still have Communists. Nazi Germany's gone and we still have Nazis. UBL's dead and we still have AlQ. Why?

You can't kill an idea.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 5, 2013)

San Francisco PD on heightened alert, too.



> *SFPD On Heightened Alert After State Dept. Terror Advisory*
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (CBS/AP/BCN) — San Francisco police said they were on heightened alert following a U.S. State Department terror alert over the weekend that also shut down 19 U.S. embassies and consulates around the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

Attention whoring by the SFPD. Nicely done.


----------

